# Couple of new Toys



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always wanted a pump .22 Well I found a new Henry pump in .22 WMR (mag) that a guy won and wanted to sell it for $350, never fired. I was so happy I got on Buds and bought me a new Heritage .22/.22 mag combo revolver also. I elected for the blued steel frame (not the alloy), nine shoots, 6-1/2" barrel and adjustable fiber optic sights both front and rear, they sure help these old eyes on a handgun, lol

Anyway, I plan on carrying the heritage all the time calling replacing my old 9 shot H&R .22LR. I will use the .22 mag pump when I go specifically for fox and bobcat.

Tried to show my initials on the grips of the Heritage but neither pic shows them very well.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice combo Ed! Those will both be real fun shooters for sure. How many rounds does that pump hold in the tube?

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, 12 rounds

The pics also dont show the octagon barrel on the Henry very well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Ed...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice scores Ed.!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice. I picked up a a heritage combo for a song, did a little fixing and it shoots like a dream.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice. I picked up a a heritage combo for a song, did a little fixing and it shoots like a dream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Fred, so far mine seems very accurate in .22 mag. I didnt even have to do any adjusting with the sights. I havent tried the .22LR yet

My son has 2 of the lower priced combos. they both shoot the mags way better than .22LR. I think he paid around $140 each. This model was $302. I had a Ruger Single Six (old model) I had won on Gunbroker, but after having my money for 3 days the guy backed out !!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I paid 125 for mine. It's stamped. I had to do some grinding on the cylinder lock to get the mag cylinder to work. I like it better in nag, makes it feel like I'm really shooting something.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very very nice.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in rifle PW--- the .22 Mag is a great cat round. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice shooters PW!!!!


----------

